# Issues with 3840x2160 60hz on NUC6i5



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 16, 2016)

I recently bought an intel nuc6i5syh and a vizio d50du-d1.  The tv supports 4k 60hz thru hdmi 2.0 port.  So I bought a club3d mini dp 1.2 to hdmi 2.0 adapter to take full advantage of everything.

Problem is when I switch to 60hz tv says no signal and goes black then reverts back.
I've tried multiple hdmi cables, all do the same thing.  I've set the dp to the primary output.  

I've tested it with 1920x1080 120hz and it works fine on both hdmi and mini dp.

I can't think of anything else off the top of my head other then he club3d adapter is bad or the tv isn't a true 4k 60hz.  It's a smart tv and does run netflix ultra hd shows at 4k 60hz

You guys got any ideas to bounce off me?


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 16, 2016)

did you try 50Hz or 30Hz?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 16, 2016)

50hz is no go 30hz works on the hdmi output and the mini dp output


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2016)

The one I use at work wont do over 3840x2160@30hz. Cable worked fine at 60hz off of another machine with mini-HDMI, so I have always assumed the nuc simply could not do 60hz@4k due to which hdmi port it has.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 16, 2016)

Tried all TV's hdmi ports?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 16, 2016)

It won't work over the hdmi port in the nuc but it supports it over the Mini DisplayPort 1.2 and with the tv supporting it over the hdmi 2.0 it should work with the adapter.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 16, 2016)

http://nucblog.net/2016/02/club-3d-displayport-to-hdmi-2-0-adapter-connects-skylake-nuc-to-a-uhd-tv/


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 16, 2016)

I got the idea. But the TV also has only one HDMI2 port... 5th one?

You should try a custom resolution. There must be a simple settings error somewhere. Like even color space.

Did you read this?

PS. If you have one with an older firmware, contact Club 3D to upgrade the firmware. Otherwise you might have issues getting your NUC to feed 60 fps modes to your TV.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 16, 2016)

I tried a custom but maybe not the right one.  

Yeah it's only got one 2.0 port and it's clearly marked

I'm hoping something here isn't a dud


----------



## chispy (Jun 22, 2016)

I just got the exact same display as you for fathers day as a gift from my wife , the Vizio d50du-d1 too.  The TV does indeed 4K at 60hz trhu the fifth ( number 5 ) hdmi 2.0 port marked on the back of the TV set , when fed thru a compatible video graphics card that is also hdmi 2.0.   I did test my TV set with a 980Ti via hdmi 2.0 from my VGA to the hdmi 2.0 ( port number 5 )  on the TV set and in fact it runs 4K at 60Hz without problems.  I have sold my 980Ti locally since it does not have the horsepower to run  games at 4K and 60+ fps and will upgrade later to a beefier VGA  , and now i'm using my back up R9-290X at 1080p 120Hz via HDMI 1.4 from the video card to the hdmi 2.0 on that display. I opened up a tread about this Vizio 2016 4K UHD TV set on Guru3D because i need calibration help with some profiles , so far nobody has answer there:  http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=408276  .

 Now back to your problem , i think you should contact Vizio customer support ,  Club 3D customer support and Intel customer support to see if there is a software or hardware problem with your set up , hopefully as stated before on this tread with a firmware update you should be able to do 4K 60Hz and i see no problems to get there as the Nuc is able to output 4K at 60Hz via mini DP.   I do not know if the TV display needs to be fed a thru hdmi 2.0 point to hdmi 2.0 point connection in order to be able to display at full 4K 60Hz , like i said earlier i had it running 4K 60hz on my 980Ti flawlessly. It maybe a problem with the TV not detecting mini display port 1.2 connection converted to hdmi 2.0 connection. Please let us know if you fix the problem or if you need further help and/or guidance.


References:

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/quick-reference-guide-to-intel-processor-graphics

http://ark.intel.com/products/89190/Intel-NUC-Kit-NUC6i5SYH

http://www.vizio.com/d50ud1.html

http://cdn.vizio.com/documents/d50ud1/UM-d50ud1_en.pdf ( connectivity jump to page 13 )

http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/pr...layport-12-to-hdmi-20-uhd-active-adapter.html

http://www.club-3d.com/isotope/c/cac-1170_en-4abc3e70.pdf


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 22, 2016)

I gave up for now.  The club3d adapter I got needs a firmware update and the program that club3d sent me isn't compatible with my Intel iris 540 for some reason.  Until I find some one that has a different video card that had a Mini DisplayPort to update the firmware I'm kinda screwed.  30fps is ok for me right now.  I've been doing some light gaming with portal 2 at 3840 x 2160 at a solid 30fps so it's still fine.  Movies and tv shows,  can't really see a difference.


----------



## chispy (Jun 23, 2016)

Well ,  good to know it's only a firmware update needed and not a hardware limitation/problem.   Good luck with your future endeavours with that 4K TV set and your Nuc  , it is really a great budget friendly 4K Ultra HD TV.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2016)

I would say the Iris Pro graphics doesn't have the horsepower to drive more than 30FPS @ 4K.


----------

